# Why Men Die Before Women



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I am sure none of us have done something similar to these pictures!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Those are some scary pictures! Yeah, I don't know about that scary, but I've put myself in a few questionable situations!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Yep, we have all done something stupid, although I am not sure quite as bad as some of these.....


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

Those are great pictures! Unbelievable situations! I can think of a couple times I might have shortened my tenure but the devil had things left for me to do! Rowland


----------

